# An die Rutenbauer... Wickelhilfe gesucht !!!!



## jojo1611 (15. Juli 2007)

Wer kann mir sagen, wo ich diese Wickelauflage kaufen ?
Bzw. welcher Hersteller baut denn das Ding überhaupt ?

Soweit ich weiß wird das Gerät auch von CMW und anderen Rutenbauern verwendet. 


Hier der link:

http://www.fischatelier.de/rutenbau.htm

... ich meine die Rutenauflage mit Motorantrieb usw wie im Bild zu sehen. 
(nicht die Trockenstation im Hintergrund)

Danke
Gruß jojo1611


----------



## hsobolewski (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: An die Rutenbauer... Wickelhilfe gesucht !!!!*

Baust du so viele Ruten?
Meiner Meinung nach für jemanden der nur 10-20 Ruten im Jahr baut viel zu viel des Guten. Und wenn dann einen Schritt billiger wie die, die Pacific Bay im Angebot hat. Schau einmal unter www.fishpacbay.com an.


----------



## jojo1611 (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: An die Rutenbauer... Wickelhilfe gesucht !!!!*

hi hsobolewski,

nein soviele Ruten baue ich nicht, möchte aber trotzdem wissen wo ich es bekommen kann.
Kann mir denn niemand sagen wer das Ding baut ?
finde es einfach genial-


----------



## mad (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: An die Rutenbauer... Wickelhilfe gesucht !!!!*



jojo1611 schrieb:


> hi hsobolewski,
> 
> nein soviele Ruten baue ich nicht, möchte aber trotzdem wissen wo ich es bekommen kann.
> Kann mir denn niemand sagen wer das Ding baut ?
> finde es einfach genial-




servus,

das teil bekommst du nur in usa.
ist aber das beste was es zum rutenbauen gibt.
preislich aber nicht gerade billig dafür sehr gut.#6


----------



## Udo Mundt (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: An die Rutenbauer... Wickelhilfe gesucht !!!!*



jojo1611 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß wird das Gerät auch von CMW und anderen Rutenbauern verwendet.



Der von Dir genannte Rutenbauer hat dieses Gerät in seinem aktuellen Katalog.
Bestellnummer 87-60002 für schlappe 449,- Taler oder so


----------



## jojo1611 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: An die Rutenbauer... Wickelhilfe gesucht !!!!*

@ Udo Mundt

nene, das ist leider eine andere.


----------



## fishmanschorsch (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: An die Rutenbauer... Wickelhilfe gesucht !!!!*

Sowas hier?

http://shop.mudhole.com/Shop-Our-Catalog/Wrappers/American-Tackle-Power-Wrapper


----------



## jojo1611 (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: An die Rutenbauer... Wickelhilfe gesucht !!!!*

Hallo fishmanschorsch,

Danke für deinen link, aber ich meinte den "großen Bruder"... 


Hat sich erstmal erledigt...

Das Ding ist mir dann doch zu teuer. Liegt etwa zwischen 1000 und 1500 Euro.

Habe mir jetzt ne wickelhilfe selbst gebaut. mit Nähmaschinenantrieb, verstellbaren Auflagerollen, Fadenspanner, Federstahlführung usw....

Falls es jemanden interessiert, kann ich gerne mal ein Foto reinstellen..

Gruß jojo


----------



## fishmanschorsch (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: An die Rutenbauer... Wickelhilfe gesucht !!!!*

Natürlich interessiert das! Her mit den Fotos.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: An die Rutenbauer... Wickelhilfe gesucht !!!!*



jojo1611 schrieb:


> Falls es jemanden interessiert, kann ich gerne mal ein Foto reinstellen..


Interesse!!! |wavey: #h


----------



## jojo1611 (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: An die Rutenbauer... Wickelhilfe gesucht !!!!*

ok, hier mal ein paar Fotos...#h

Die Bildqualität ist leider etwas schlecht. Aber ich hatte jetzt keine Lust hier ein Fotostudio aufzubauen 

Gruß jojo


----------



## jojo1611 (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: An die Rutenbauer... Wickelhilfe gesucht !!!!*

Achja nochwas...

wo bekomme ich denn solche Griffschrauben mit Gewinde M6 her ?
So ca. 10 Stück ?



http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...ages?q=griffschraube&svnum=10&um=1&hl=de&sa=N


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: An die Rutenbauer... Wickelhilfe gesucht !!!!*



jojo1611 schrieb:


> ok, hier mal ein paar Fotos...#h


Klasse Sache! #6 Wie lange war die Bauzeit? 
Die Unterkonstruktion ist selber aus L-Winkel und Holzeplatte zusammengesetzt, oder was fertiges? 
Der Motor ist aus einer Nähmaschine? Ich wolle eigentlich einen Akkuschrauber zweckentfremden. Woraus ist die Aufnahme/Mitnehmer, sieht ja richtig gut aus.

Zu den Schrauben:
M6 weiß ich nicht, für PC-Gewinde hätteste die Rändelschrauben leicht bekommen können. Einfachste Möglichkeit: möglichst große M6-Mutter auf eine M6 Schraube festknallen, evtl. noch eine kräftige Scheibe dazwischen.


----------



## jojo1611 (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: An die Rutenbauer... Wickelhilfe gesucht !!!!*

hi AngelDet,

ja die Bauzeit, das ist so ne Sache...
Es hat etwa eine Woche gedauert.
Wenn man aber das richtige Werkzeug und/oder Werkstatt hat geht es sicher schneller.


Alles was man auf den Bildern sieht ist hauptsächlich aus dem Baumarkt bis auf den Nähmaschinenmotor und das Spannfutter. Das ist von Pacific Bay. (kann man bestellen - kostet ca. 80 Euro)

Sonstige Teile:

Inlinerrollen gibt es überall wo es Inliner gibt 
Federstahl in 0.8mm gibt´s bei Konrad,

Holz ist 19er MDF

Beim Nähmaschinenmotor muß man natürlich etwas aufpassen.
der beschleunigt ziemlich schnell.
Aber mit etwas Übung klappt das schon. Man muß eben etwas gefühlvoller an die Sache gehen :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: An die Rutenbauer... Wickelhilfe gesucht !!!!*

Respekt, das ist schon ne schnelle Leistung so! #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: An die Rutenbauer... Wickelhilfe gesucht !!!!*



jojo1611 schrieb:


> hi AngelDet,
> ja die Bauzeit, das ist so ne Sache...


Und wie sind die Erfahrungen jetzt? |wavey:

Ich finde den PacBay-Lagerbock ja ganz schön teuer, hab da auch mal nach gesucht. :g


----------



## jojo1611 (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: An die Rutenbauer... Wickelhilfe gesucht !!!!*

Also,

so weit ganz gut würde ich sagen.

Allerdings habe ich bei meiner Konstruktion den Nähmaschinenmotor viel zu stark ausgelegt. 
Er hat eine Leistung von 90 W. 
Bin schon länger auf der Suche nach einem kleineren.
Habe bislang allerdings nichts passendes gefunden...

Das Problem:

Der eingespannte Blank lässt sich bei kleinen Geschwindigkeiten kaum halten. Mir ist auch schon ein Rieben gerissen.
Ich hoffe das allerdings mit einem schwächeren Motor besser ausgleichen zu können.

Ansonsten lässt sich mit der Auflage echt gut arbeiten.

...Habe mir auch noch ne Trockenkammer gebaut mit Deckel und 4 kleinen Antriebsmotoren. Ist auch ne tolle Sache !


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: An die Rutenbauer... Wickelhilfe gesucht !!!!*

Versteh ich nicht ganz:
- dreht es nicht langsam genug, also genug Untersetzung?
- Unwuchten, wackelt es von wegen "kaum halten" ?
- Hast Du keine Rutschkupplung vorgesehen, bei 90W und Untersetzung ist das sicher nicht verkehrt. 
- Der "Standard"-Nähmaschinenmotor Pfaff, AEG, Victoria usw. hat 70W.
- Wenn Du die Motoren mit der einfachen Wechselstromregelung festhalten willst, fackeln Dir leicht die Motorwicklungen ab. :g


----------



## fluefiske (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: An die Rutenbauer... Wickelhilfe gesucht !!!!*

Hallo !
Vor nicht allzu langer Zeit habe ich mir diesen Motor zugelegt und für meine Bedürfnisse umfrisiert.Vorher hatte ich immer fleissig meine Ruten gedreht,und es waren recht viele.

http://www.semtek.de/shop/start.php...sManufacturer=&sText=spiegelkugelmotor&sort=1

*EUROLITE MD-1030 Drehmotor mit Netzsteck.*

Gruß Erich


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: An die Rutenbauer... Wickelhilfe gesucht !!!!*

Ist der nicht zu langsam mit 3 Umdrehungen pro Minute,
oder hast Du ihn noch übersetzt?


----------



## fluefiske (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: An die Rutenbauer... Wickelhilfe gesucht !!!!*

Zum Lackieren ist der OK.

Gruß Erich


----------



## jojo1611 (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: An die Rutenbauer... Wickelhilfe gesucht !!!!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht ganz:
> - dreht es nicht langsam genug, also genug Untersetzung?
> - Unwuchten, wackelt es von wegen "kaum halten" ?
> - Hast Du keine Rutschkupplung vorgesehen, bei 90W und Untersetzung ist das sicher nicht verkehrt.
> ...


 
...der Motor hat eigentlich zuviel Kraft beim 
"langsamen Anfahren". 

Das bedeutet:

Wenn der Blank eingespannt ist und ich das Pedal betätige, habe ich es manchmal schwer den Blank durch leichtes Festhalten zu bremsen um somit Einfluss auf die Geschwindigkeit zu nehmen.
Gerade das ist beim "Anfahren" wichtig.
Ganz besonders bei Zierwicklungen.

Generell ist die Drehzahl eines Standard-Nähmaschinenmotors eigentlich nicht zum Rutenbauen geeignet. 
Aber durch leichtes Antippen des Fußpedals und gleichzeitiges Festhalten des Blanks kann man eben schön die Geschwindigkeit regulieren.

D.h. an meinem Beispiel wäre etwas weniger Drehmoment im unteren Drehzahlbereich eigentlich besser.
Mal sehen, ich habe auch schon Motoren mit 60W gesehen.
Werde mir mal so ein Ding besorgen und dann berichten.


Zur Unwucht:

Damit hatte ich wenig Probleme. Die Rute sollte eben nach Möglichkeit an mehreren Stellen fixiert sein (in meinem Fall sind das die Inlinerrollen).
Vergisst man im Spitzenbereich des Blanks zu fixieren kann es schon mal zu unschönem "Gezappel" kommen. |uhoh:
Allerdings auch nur bei höheren Drehzahlen.


@fluefiske

diese Spiegelkugelmotoren sind meiner Meinung nach definitiv nur für´s Trocknen geeignet, da man die Geschwinfigkeit nicht regulieren kann.


----------



## Alex.k (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: An die Rutenbauer... Wickelhilfe gesucht !!!!*

Hallo jojo1611 auf diesem Bild sieht man dieses kleine rädchen, hasst Du es selber gebaut?
Zu deinem Bau, es sieht einfach nur genial aus. Gute Idee und eine gute Konstruktion.


----------



## biotoecus (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: An die Rutenbauer... Wickelhilfe gesucht !!!!*

Hallo Rutenbauer,

bei CMW (Cristian Weckesser) im Online-Shop gibt es unter Rutenbau auf der dritten Seite eine Bindestation mit zwei Motoren, einer zum Wickeln und einer zum Lackieren. Sieht professionell aus und kostet bescheidene 449 MEus.	 	 	 	
http://www.port.cc/shop303/cmw/catalog/category/index.php?CatId=4


----------



## fluefiske (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: An die Rutenbauer... Wickelhilfe gesucht !!!!*

_@ jojo1611_

 "@fluefiske
diese Spiegelkugelmotoren sind meiner Meinung nach definitiv nur für´s Trocknen geeignet, da man die Geschwinfigkeit nicht regulieren kann."

Ja,das meinte ich ja.Und nur für die Trocknung brauche ich einen Motor,gewickelt wird mit der Hand.
Gruß Erich


----------



## jojo1611 (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: An die Rutenbauer... Wickelhilfe gesucht !!!!*



Alex.k schrieb:


> Hallo jojo1611 auf diesem Bild sieht man dieses kleine rädchen, hasst Du es selber gebaut?
> Zu deinem Bau, es sieht einfach nur genial aus. Gute Idee und eine gute Konstruktion.


 
Das ist Polyamid - bekommst du bei Conrad.


----------



## jojo1611 (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: An die Rutenbauer... Wickelhilfe gesucht !!!!*

...wer eine richtig gute Wickelstation sucht, sollte sich mal hier umschauen...

http://www.renzetti.com/home.php

einfach unschlagbar. - Der Preis allerdings auch#d


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: An die Rutenbauer... Wickelhilfe gesucht !!!!*

Coole Maschinenaufbauen, aber so dolle brauch ich das nun doch nicht! :q


----------

